

WebFWD: Innovation Accelerator from Mozilla - anant
http://webfwd.org/

======
ZackOfAllTrades
Stark contrast to startup accelerators/incubators: Everything must be triple-y
open sourced. Profiting from the idea is fine but not required (or even
heavily encouraged). No equity involved. Emphasis on technical mentorship from
Mozilla crew.

Sounds like a program that accelerates your chance of getting recruited by
Mozilla to keep working on your project. None of this is a bad thing, it just
depends on your particular bend in life. If I was trying to make the next
jQuery or Modernizer, for example, I would be bouncing off the walls trying to
get into this.

~~~
anant
Only code written during the incubation is required to be open source, teams
are free to fork it after that and continue onward (with traditional VC
funding). However, Mozilla does encourage keeping the source open; certainly
open source does not imply not profitable.

~~~
ZackOfAllTrades
Yeah, it seems like it would be considered bad taste if you kept working on
the project but no longer open sourced the results.

------
jrubinovitz
I think the big catch is that they want your project to be open sourced.
Otherwise, it sounds great.

~~~
mcpherrinm
If that's a catch, then you're not in the right spot.

This is about fostering innovation, community, and openness on the web.
Fundamentally, that's what Mozilla is about: Improving technology for
everyone. And so this is a really fantastic opportunity for getting involved,
and hopefully driving some cool new stuff for everyone to use.

